# Wordfilter for "/sneed"



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 15, 2021)

Can we filter "/s" to "I HAVE AUTISM PLEASE LAUGH AT ME"? If you really think about it, they both make the same statement but only one of them is funny.


----------



## byuu (Oct 15, 2021)

Wow, how useful. People use that constantly here. /sneed


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Oct 15, 2021)

i vote for "I'm trans btw if that matters"


----------



## Beautiful Border (Oct 15, 2021)

It should filter to "I've come from Reddit"


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 15, 2021)

Beautiful Border said:


> It should filter to "I've come from Reddit"


That was another option I considered. 


byuu said:


> Wow, how useful. People use that constantly here. /sneed


Kys. For real this time.


----------



## byuu (Oct 15, 2021)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Kys. For real this time.


Sure. Anything for you. /sneed


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 15, 2021)

Isn't the point of "/sneed" meant to clarify matters for the autistic?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 15, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Isn't the point of "/sneed" meant to clarify matters for the autistic?


Imagine making allowances for the retards among us.

 Think of it this way: if some sperg can't parse obvious sarcasm then you got a free shitpost in and can dunk on them for learning about social cues from My Little Pony and hentai.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Oct 15, 2021)

I like girldicks /sneed.

I like girldicks I HAVE AUTISM PLEASE LAUGH AT ME.

Good idea.


----------



## deadeggbeard (Oct 15, 2021)

"im literally neurodivergent and a minor"?



Thumb Butler said:


> I like girldicks /sneed.
> 
> I like girldicks I HAVE AUTISM PLEASE LAUGH AT ME.
> 
> Good idea.



Better without quotation marks, IMO


----------



## Thumb Butler (Oct 15, 2021)

It seems I removed them just as you quoted, sorry for that. I HAVE AUTISM PLEASE LAUGH AT ME.


----------



## Null (Oct 15, 2021)

Done.


----------



## byuu (Oct 15, 2021)

American culture is centered around niggers. They have holidays for niggers. They killed hundreds of thousands of white men to free niggers. They listen to nigger music. They elect a nigger as their president. They dress and act like niggers. They draw the entirety of their modern culture from niggers. They post sassy gifs about niggers. They watch sportsball in worship of niggers. Their biggest event of the year involves throwing parties in honor of niggers playing sports. They use nigger slang like "bruh" and "thot". When you say "Martin Luther" they're not thinking of the father of protestantism. They're thinking of the nigger. Their cities are completely overrun with niggers. They worship their ZOGbot police force disproportionately filled with niggers and their global police force of soldiers filled with niggers. Their men sit around watching nigger ball while their women sit around watching nigger talk shows and fantasizing about nigger dick. They worship niggers like Muhammad Ali and Michael Jordan and Michael Jackson and the late Eddie Murphy while attacking the whites who actually built their country before niggers took over. Their movies are filled with niggers and their music charts are topped by niggers. They send niggers to the Olympics and celebrate when the niggers win because those niggers are true red blooded american niggers. They watch nigger porn to a point where "BBC" does not make them think of an international media company but about nigger penises instead. They will tell you how much they hate niggers and how the mutt's law meme is a stale joke and they are just pretending to love niggers but the evidence speaks for itself in that America has always been and will be a nation of nigger loving niggers.


----------



## deadeggbeard (Oct 15, 2021)

I HAVE AUTISM PLEASE LAUGH AT ME /sneed


----------



## GHTD (Oct 15, 2021)

sneed

fuck /sneed


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 15, 2021)

Null said:


> Done.


That works.


----------



## Mossad Facade (Oct 15, 2021)

sneed /sneed


----------



## Coolio55 (Oct 15, 2021)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> among us


Found the impostor


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Oct 15, 2021)

Sneed posters worst posters test


----------



## Monolith (Oct 15, 2021)

testing /sneed
sneed

I mean Null didn't actually do anything, but if he did, I want it to be "CHUCK'S FUCK AND SUCK"


----------



## MasonicTelevision (Oct 15, 2021)

It should’ve just changed to chuck


----------



## usernames can change now! (Oct 15, 2021)

/sneed


----------



## Neil (Oct 15, 2021)

/sneed


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Oct 15, 2021)

Dear Leader hit the implementation spot on.


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 15, 2021)

/Josh Corner Moon is child diddler

Wow nice job Ethan


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Oct 15, 2021)

Sneed
What the fuck it didn't do anything. Goddamn it, Josh.

Sneed is an unfunny, ironic meme made by dudes without any social skills off the internet who feed off circlejerking and "hatesperging" on their preferred 4chan board. It should honestly just say "I am an Emo Fucktard" or some shit.

 That's what you are when you even think of Sneed unironically or talk about fucking Deltarune in an unironic way. These are the kind of people that don't take legitimate criticism, will probably commit suicide by 35 from anger they had towards their daddies, and only have a job (in America) because their Food Stamps forced them to. They'd be fucking NEETs like me otherwise.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 16, 2021)

Retarded /sneed


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 16, 2021)

Monolith said:


> testing /sneed
> sneed
> 
> I mean Null didn't actually do anything, but if he did, I want it to be "CHUCK'S FUCK AND SUCK"


This.


----------



## Megatardingo (Oct 16, 2021)

Keep sneeding boys, never stop sneeding, fuel the chuckers of yesterday with the sneeds of tomorrow.


----------



## Apis mellifera (Oct 16, 2021)

i like jews /sneed

eta: nice worldfilter lmao.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 17, 2021)

/sneed
Sneed
sneed


----------



## Ahriman (Oct 17, 2021)

/sneed

Now bring back MATI.






These usurpers deserve to hang.


----------



## zero-who (Oct 18, 2021)

s /sneed sneed /sneed /sn eed /sarcasm


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Oct 18, 2021)

sneed

/sneed


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 18, 2021)

JIDF Agent #370 said:


> It should’ve just changed to chuck


That's kinda backward

/‎s

edit: crap, you guys really made me believe there is a word filter.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Oct 21, 2021)

Monolith said:


> testing /sneed
> sneed
> 
> I mean Null didn't actually do anything, but if he did, I want it to be "CHUCK'S FUCK AND SUCK"


Read the fucking OP, retard. He filtered /s to /sneed.


Lemmingwise said:


> That's kinda backward
> 
> /‎s
> 
> edit: crap, you guys really made me believe there is a word filter.


There is.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Oct 21, 2021)

/sneed


----------



## Monolith (Oct 23, 2021)

The Repeated Scream said:


> Read the fucking OP, retard. He filtered /sneed to /sneed.
> 
> There is.


/sneed

oh ok


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 23, 2021)

BRING BACK COKE ZERO AND HASHBROWNS


----------



## Hitman One (Oct 23, 2021)

/sneed


----------



## Astute Observation (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## RussianParasite (Oct 24, 2021)

Sneed: it’s what plants crave.


----------



## JJLiautaud (Oct 24, 2021)

Can i still sneedle?


----------



## Astute Observation (Nov 1, 2021)

Bonecage - I Phreak Alone music video
					

This is a song about phone phreaking in the 1990's.  It's performed by Bonecage, written by RBCP, and the video footage was recorded by a dozen or so people ...




					www.youtube.com
				




PEAK SNEED


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Nov 5, 2021)

formerly chuck's /sneed


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Nov 8, 2021)

The opposite. We should word filter a ton of random words to sneed.


----------



## Jah Hates Kaffirs (Nov 9, 2021)

Jeffery Lebowski said:


> Sneed
> What the fuck it didn't do anything. Goddamn it, Josh.
> 
> Sneed is an unfunny, ironic meme made by dudes without any social skills off the internet who feed off circlejerking and "hatesperging" on their preferred 4chan board. It should honestly just say "I am an Emo Fucktard" or some shit.
> ...


Sneed


----------



## Snuckening (Nov 10, 2021)

teste

/sneed
sneed
ween 
milk
coke zero
hash browns
retard
pozload my negholep


----------



## Staffy (Nov 11, 2021)

testing a possible wordfilter, don't mind this negro

angry


----------



## ItCouldBeWorse (Nov 13, 2021)

/sneed feed and seed formerly tone indicator's


----------



## klein bottle (Nov 15, 2021)

/sneed
mission accomplished.


----------



## Dagobert (Nov 16, 2021)

I am confusion still because I'm an idiot.

/sneed
/sneed


----------



## Kosher Dill (Dec 7, 2021)

Fix the sneed filter so it doesn't break URLs.
https:// s.kiwifarms.net
Becomes:
https://sneed.kiwifarms.net


----------



## evilsponge (Dec 7, 2021)

Can't stop the Sneed, Mal.


----------



## Happy Fish (Dec 8, 2021)

As an alternate motion everyone in this thread should be renamed Sneed until they sneedpost, and must continue to do so once a week to stay unseeded. Kind of like autistic vampires or who must sneed on the living, or something


----------

